# I think I messed up and my parakeet is not doing well



## Samlink303 (4 mo ago)

Hello TalkBudgies!









I've had my boy Speckle for three years now, and I dearly love him. But, I'm afraid that I haven't raised him or cared for him like I am supposed to. I did little research before hand, and have given him little time. There were periods where I have been very consistent with caring for him, and there have been periods where he has been all alone in our dark living room. Normally he's pretty chirpy, and he'll sing some songs we've taught him, but he seems bored to me. All his toys scare him, and he only really likes the bell shown in the picture. 

We've had him since he was only weeks old (a month I think?) , And we got him from PetSmart. During the earlier years of his life, his cage was knocked over twice and he was attacked by a cat, and *is terrified about coming out of his cage*. After days of coaxing, he will come out, but be absolutely shaken and will not come out until I coax him and warm him up to it. My family is pretty busy, and I have school, so he gets little attention. 

After getting back from a short trip today, I came and found his food was almost empty and had been for two days. I fed him and he ravenously ate it, and I couldn't help but think that he is not in a good environment, where he can be properly cared for, so I've considered three things:
1) we could get another bird. This would require a lot more effort on my part, but Speckle wouldn't just be sitting around all day
2) we could move him to someone else, who has a better situation for a budgie. Without many other animals, and with cage space, and consistent time from people, I think he could do a lot better. 
3) find consistent time to be with him and care for him, while also being patient. I just don't know if he can trust me
He just seems so sad, and it breaks my heart because I don't know if I can properly care for him. 

I change out his food and water daily and clean his cage frequently, while I occasionally make the attempt to interact with him (not frequently enough, I think), but he is horrified of my hands. He will come onto my finger, but hop off and run as as far as he can. He is so barn sour and I don't know what I can do. 


Sorry if I got off track, but I don't know what to do with him. Thanks for reading, and I hope we can figure this out together!

God bless,
Sam and Speckle


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It does not sound like your home is the best environment for a bird. Keeping a cat and a bird in the same space is a very bad idea and the fact that he was attacked twice is an example of why it is so dangerous. Not only that, but from what you have said he is not getting the attention that is required for him to be happy and thrive, getting another bird is not a good idea, if you can rehome him to someone that has only other birds or where he will be the only bird and get a lot of attention that would be best for him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian**

I agree with Cody 100%.
Speckle has not been given a good life. 

Speckle deserves a SAFE, loving home where he will get the care and attention he fully deserves.
You certainly should NOT consider bringing another budgie into your home environment.

I very RARELY advise people to rehome their budgies. 
However, in this case, that is exactly what needs to be done for Speckle's health and well-being.
My advice if for you to look for a bird rescue organization in your area to take him as soon as possible.
Bird rescue organizations will screen prospective owners to ensure they have the necessary knowledge, experience and financial means to care for a bird before releasing one to them.

The bell in the cage is corroded which can lead to heavy metal poisoning. 
The perch is not the right type to help prevent bumble sores.

Please let us know what steps you are going to take to ensure Speckle has the life he deserves.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## JillBee (8 mo ago)

Sam, I think it’s wonderful you want what’s best for Speckle❤‍🩹
You realize you aren’t doin the best by him and are humble enough to admit that!! Honestly can be so heartbreaking but something better will come out of it because you’ve reached out.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You've been given great advice above and I agree completely. If you want what is best for Speckle, it must be rehoming him to a place where he can feel safe and happy. It's very fortunate for him that you can recognize that your situation right now is not giving him the best life. 

Please let us know how things go with Speckle. If you have any questions after reading through the links above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Best wishes for you and Speckle!


----------

